# Looking for help with multiple concerns on new presidential style roof



## Offroadxj (26 d ago)

I’m hoping to get some opinions on some concerns that I have with a new presidential roof (GAF Grand Sequoia) that was installed less than 2 months ago.

We have concerns about multiple leaks and overall quality of install. The house is an “A” frame style house made up of 7 beams and 2x6 T&G car decking. There is no attic space and on top of the T&G is probably 5” of rigid foam installation and then 5/4x6 battens. Previously the house had a metal roof but it is comp now. The house was sheeted with OSB on top of the battens and then comp was installed. Here is a pic that shows what the house looked like before it was sheeted and new roof installed. 










There is now signs of water in siding in a few different spots and moisture keeps building under the ridge beam on the tongue and groove on the new porch gable roof that you can see in this pic. Here is a couple pictures of the siding that shows paint bubbling and there is brown water inside the bubbles. One is by the chimney and there is also spots under the porch gable roof. 


























The roofer is blowing me off on the concerns. I had a couple others come out and take a look and one of them said that the roof needs ventilation. Does this style with T&G need to be ventilated somehow? He thinks its sweating/building condensation and it’s running down under the rigid foam insulation. Thoughts guys? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

